# Trusting Neighbors?



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Everyone hope all is well. I use to live is a tight community on a dead end street and me and my 3 neighbors were all into prepping and security. We each had walkie talkies, cameras etc and kept a watch on the neighborhood. I have moved to another town in NJ 2 months ago and still getting to know my surroundings and neighbors. The person to my right i known for a few years( my mother in law lives on same block) and is into security and such so i might start with him. Question i have is how would you approach the other neighbors about like a watch group or security or prepping or do i naturally just let it happen and don't push it. All feedback is appreciated!!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Focus on something light such as neighborhood watch. After all that is normal and no one will look at you sideways for asking, and your foot is in the door. You may learn you don't want to push it any further or you can push it and meet another prepped.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea makes sense. Thats what i did in my old town.


stowlin said:


> Focus on something light such as neighborhood watch. After all that is normal and no one will look at you sideways for asking, and your foot is in the door. You may learn you don't want to push it any further or you can push it and meet another prepped.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

a neighborhood watch and everyday type mutual aid is something that is part of prepping - but if your prepping entails getting prepared for the more serious SHTFs - that will cut food deliveries and vital services long term - that's a whole different issue ....

once you open that door - your preparations and readiness known to the neighbors makes you an open target - and a serious SHTF brings out the very worst in people ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Get on Ready.gov and print off a couple get prepared flyers. Tell him you saw this wherever and thought it was interesting and get his opinion. Then go from there.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd sit back and see what comes your way. One never really knows who or what your talking to. 

My situation started as a rally the neighbors for the greater good. Now I've been told that some plan on coming over and take what I have. "No reason to prep we'll just take yours". Don't put a big ole cross hairs on your back. You can't trust anyone, anymore.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I do agree with you. I am looking possibly a select few. My wife thinks we should just leave it and just wave and smile. lol


Illini Warrior said:


> a neighborhood watch and everyday type mutual aid is something that is part of prepping - but if your prepping entails getting prepared for the more serious SHTFs - that will cut food deliveries and vital services long term - that's a whole different issue ....
> 
> once you open that door - your preparations and readiness known to the neighbors makes you an open target - and a serious SHTF brings out the very worst in people ....


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Trusty Neighbors - What To Expect.*

Most Preppers will shelter in place in suburbia. The minimum security will require two guards on duty at all times; one outside, one inside. That requires six adults to cover three shifts. Assuming some have spouses and kids, that means you will find yourself in a brick house (more bullet proof) with ten people. You collect $50 from each of your roomies for their food and water and stockpile it now. That is their ticket in.

*Daily Life:* The schedule will read, "stay inside, quiet and no lights." You will cook a soup in the room the farthest away from neighbors, around 11 PM or 4 AM so neighbors can't smell dinner. Just at sunrise, one person will run out to empty the toilet, gather water and twigs for the stove.

*Security:* Purchase at least two olive green or camouflaged rain ponchos and at least two cheap GMRS radios with earphones and a spare pack of AA rechargeable batteries (Minimum link Total: $52). Inventory rail road ties for them to hide behind ($10 each). The outside guard should be able to retreat to additional fortified positions where he can continue to ambush from safely. This allows time for the residents to muster.

The likely raid will be an attempt to throw a brick through your front glass window and enter while the buddy kicks in the back door. Their plan is to kill within thirty seconds. Consider purchasing Shotgun Trip Alarms ($30 each). You can put multiple trip wires on each alarm. For alarm, point shell down, for defense, aim sideways. Make sure projectiles don't hit you too. One wire can go into the house for you to detonate. Another wire can be strung in front of the window for the intruder to volunteer to shoot himself - your choice. You can even put a safety loop in the main wire with a nail at the end of another wire to be pulled out of the safety loop before firing. We added a ¾" galvanized pipe, 2.5 inches long, to slid around the shell. Cost: $1.

*Prepping For What? *FEMA tells us that only 25% of the population can hold out for three days unassisted. 1% of the population are Preppers. Therefore, three days into a long-term disaster 75% of your neighbors will covet your supplies, and as time builds, 99% will. That is what you are Prepping for.

*What does this all mean?* It means you had better form your own extended family group to come to shelter together in the best home. If you wait to bring in neighbors at the point of chaos you are inviting in an unprepped wolf.

Article source: Family Prepping


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Jim, thank you so much. Loved the info


jimcosta said:


> Trusty Neighbors - What To Expect.
> 
> Most Preppers will shelter in place in suburbia. The minimum security will require two guards on duty at all times; one outside, one inside. That requires six adults to cover three shifts. Assuming some have spouses and kids, that means you will find yourself in a brick house (more bullet proof) with ten people. You collect $50 from each of your roomies for their food and water and stockpile it now. That is their ticket in.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Suggest you check out the link. Read Family Prepping as well as GROUP SURVIVAL on the same site. Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Of course. I will check it out as soon as i get home.


jimcosta said:


> Suggest you check out the link. Read FAMILY PREPPING as well as GROUP SURVIVAL. Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Finding Members*

If you insist on looking for strangers then try this.

This is a prepper website we recently put up for our city. It offers information of local prepper groups as well as complete instructions for family prepping as well as group prepping.
Nowhere does it give prepper locations. Contact is by email only. If an interested party contacts you they already know what your requirements are. You can then vet them and meet them in a hamburger stand. The website is the perfect passive recruiting tool.
*
Now the good news*. Feel free to clone or copy or link to the *PensacolaPreppers.us* website. I own it. I wrote all of it. So help yourself. The total cost per year is about $10 for the domain name. The site is free. If you do this contact me and I will tell you how to make sure the search engines pick it up within a week or so for your city.

*Delux Plan: * Print $20 worth of business cards selling the site name and get Military Surplus stores to pass them out in exchange for listing them on the site.

P.S. The site is a WIX site. I think I can even export it to you.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would discuss a natural disaster like Sandy, how they were affected and what they would change to be better prepared if anything. It will give you a starting point. Plus find out what if any flooding occurred, how other neighbors reacted. Who was prepared, who was helpful and who was an albatross and sucked up others resources without contributing. Quite a bit of scouting can be accomplished without tipping you hand until ready. Most people can not keep a secret so assume whatever you say to get around the neighborhood.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Perfect, great talking point. Thank you!!


Camel923 said:


> I would discuss a natural disaster like Sandy, how they were affected and what they would change to be better prepared if anything. It will give you a starting point. Plus find out what if any floodin occurred, how other neighbors reacted. Who was prepared, who was helpfuland who was an al arrows and sucked up others resources without contributing. Quite a bit of scouting can be accomplished without tipping you hand until ready. Most people can not keep a secret so assume whatever you say to get around the neighborhood.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Another good conversation starter about security can be "did you happen to see that car hanging out across the street" or something along those lines. 
I live on a dead end street so even a lost driver dosnt go unnoticed. I use to get people driving around my loop driveway at 25mph thinking its the road. Put a stop to that real fast.


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

When I moved to my current house five years ago I was faced with a similar dilemma. I kind of put the feelers out and start conversations with my neighbors and kind of steer those conversations in a direction to see where they land on it. Turns out my neighbor across the street is extremely like-minded and an avid hunter and fast forward five years and we have keys to each other's homes and radios on the same frequency and I couldn't be happier. 

On the other hand my next door neighbor is a great guy and we hang out all the time and I love him to death but he has a wife and three kids and a mother in law and two brother in laws at his house and I would never discuss my preps with him because he will be the first one begging in the event of a disaster. 

You just gotta kind of feel it out in my opinion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Mikey, good to see you again.

Ask the neighbor to go shooting with you. Bring at least 4 handguns (Semi-Auto, Revolver), 3 rifles (Bolt and Semi Auto) and 2 tactical shotties. Bring at least 2 full 50 cal ammo cans. At the range, make a big show of your new muslime jihadist, Urban Thug, Illegal Alien and Zombie targets. Take a drink out of your water bottle using a Life Straw. Make sure you wear your Live Free or Die T-shirt. During a break in shooting, pull out some Mountain House snacks and ask him if he Cans his own Venison. 

I guarantee you will learn something about him...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The last time we had an emergency on our street was when a tree took out the power. Before that, it was the Nisqually earthquake.

Both times, we held a chilli feed for the children on the street.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The local cops around here are usually real eager to help neighbor hood watches get off the ground. Might work the same way in your area. If you can find the number to the cop shoppe..axe for the Community Service section...or just tell em what you want to do and they prob find the right person. Keep us posted thanks.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah definitely I think that might be a good idea


bigwheel said:


> The local cops around here are usually real eager to help neighbor hood watches get off the ground. Might work the same way in your area. If you can find the number to the cop shoppe..axe for the Community Service section...or just tell em what you want to do and they prob find the right person. Keep us posted thanks.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If you need 10 people to properly guard a house, then you've got to trust someone. Family first, I guess, though for me they are relatively useless in an emergency. Long known neighbors, also preppers, would be next. Thankfully I have one of these. Then it's just trusting to luck. I'm pretty sure I'd be trying it with less than 10.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I do agree with you. I am looking possibly a select few. My wife thinks we should just leave it and just wave and smile. lol


Your wife is correct. At least for now. I'm in a new neighborhood myself (1 mo) and damn sure don't know enough about my neighbors yet.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

I think the best thing that you can do is get to know the neighbors in a casual way. I live in a pretty rural area so we have to meet up a couple of times a year to talk about the roads and how we are going to maintain them and generally what needs to get done. It's always at someone's house and it is usually a pretty casual "potluck" kind of a thing. No "Home Owners Association" out here. ;-) At anyrate... if you live in an urban area, I suggest that you have people over. If for no other reason then to say that you are new in the neighborhood and you wanted to meet everyone. Grill some dogs and burgers, crack a couple of beers, bottles of wine or whatever and talk. Four guys on your back deck with beers in their hand and you say "So, what do you guys do around here for security? What's the neighborhood like?" and the information will flow. There are always a couple of cheap deadbeats in the pack that try and shuck their responsibilities, there are the overachievers that get shit done, (be friends with them) and then there are the old school folks that have been around the neighborhood for a long while and they got the dirt on everyone... let them talk. They will tell you everything that you need to know. That has always been my experience. Hold your cards close to your chest while being hospitable at the same time... don't reveal too much and listen more than you talk. You should have a pretty good idea of who is who and what the general lay of that land is in no time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Redwood Country has excellent advice to get to know the neighbors. I have a liitle trick, too. When I'm on my way to the store, I'll ask, "I'm going for groceries (glue, gasoline, whatever). You need anything?" That works, and if it's a small item, refuse payment explaining that neighbors help each other out.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

100% for sure


Hemi45 said:


> Your wife is correct. At least for now. I'm in a new neighborhood myself (1 mo) and damn sure don't know enough about my neighbors yet.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes sounds good. thanks for the info


Redwood Country said:


> I think the best thing that you can do is get to know the neighbors in a casual way. I live in a pretty rural area so we have to meet up a couple of times a year to talk about the roads and how we are going to maintain them and generally what needs to get done. It's always at someone's house and it is usually a pretty casual "potluck" kind of a thing. No "Home Owners Association" out here. ;-) At anyrate... if you live in an urban area, I suggest that you have people over. If for no other reason then to say that you are new in the neighborhood and you wanted to meet everyone. Grill some dogs and burgers, crack a couple of beers, bottles of wine or whatever and talk. Four guys on your back deck with beers in their hand and you say "So, what do you guys do around here for security? What's the neighborhood like?" and the information will flow. There are always a couple of cheap deadbeats in the pack that try and shuck their responsibilities, there are the overachievers that get shit done, (be friends with them) and then there are the old school folks that have been around the neighborhood for a long while and they got the dirt on everyone... let them talk. They will tell you everything that you need to know. That has always been my experience. Hold your cards close to your chest while being hospitable at the same time... don't reveal too much and listen more than you talk. You should have a pretty good idea of who is who and what the general lay of that land is in no time.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats true too. I was thinking of having a bbq and inviting a few over to break the ice.


sideKahr said:


> @Redwood Country has excellent advice to get to know the neighbors. I have a liitle trick, too. When I'm on my way to the store, I'll ask, "I'm going for groceries (glue, gasoline, whatever). You need anything?" That works, and if it's a small item, refuse payment explaining that neighbors help each other out.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Buy Out Your Neighbors*

What do you do if you don't have a brick home to bunker down in but your neighbor does? Do what Donald Trump would do - buy him out. Problem solved.

What do you do if you have a brick home, a lot of prepared extended family but not enough room in your home for all of them? Again, buy your neighbor out. Then your two houses can protect each other as long as you have the walkie talkies to coordinate things.

Isn't it amazing how easy it is to solve insurmountable problems? By the way, with the drop in home prices, I wouldn't store up more than a six month supply of rice *($60)* per each current home-owner there. Post collapse I am sure they will bargain with you for the food and protection.

Again remember that only 1% of the population are Preppers. What are the odds of your neighbor being a Prepper, willing to spend time and money to prepare? I am just pointing this out so you don't get your feelings hurt.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Its ok im good. Thanks for the info


jimcosta said:


> *Buy Out Your Neighbors*
> 
> What do you do if you don't have a brick home to bunker down in but your neighbor does? Do what Donald Trump would do - buy him out. Problem solved.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Mikey: My apology if I overwhelmed you. Best of wishes to you.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Thats true too. I was thinking of having a bbq and inviting a few over to break the ice.


it's a good way to gain important intel - doesn't necessarily have anything to do with looking for potential prepping partners ... find out who the problem neighbors are - learn about people's jobs & professions - hobbies are important telltales - open the door for further conversation and penetration .... you're much more likely to be forming an impromptu MAG pre SHTF or during a SHTF - mutual assistance group - try to determine who shows up at the street barricade - who bugs out - opposition leader(s) - troublemakers? - useless/lazy ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey coincidentally I just moved and I am in NJ, too. I am hoping they do something like a block party soon. We did that yearly in my old neighborhood and it was a great way to meet everyone real fast. I really don't care to go inviting people over until I have a some sort of idea of who all they are. Not unless my town was called Mayberry...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

You didn't overwhelm me im good . I know the right things to do and have a few ideas. I have talked to one neighbor and hes a prepper i found out ;0)


jimcosta said:


> Mikey: My apology if I overwhelmed you. Best of wishes to you.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats true.


Annie said:


> Hey coincidentally I just moved and I am in NJ, too. I am hoping they do something like a block party soon. We did that yearly in my old neighborhood and it was a great way to meet everyone real fast. I really don't care to go inviting people over until I have a some sort of idea of who all they are. Not unless my town was called Mayberry...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I do agree with you. I am looking possibly a select few. My wife thinks we should just leave it and just wave and smile. lol


I think a lot like your wife when it comes to this. I've always felt: be friendly with your neighbors, but don't be friends with them. I wave and smile, and will even help them if I see they need it, but otherwise, I stay away from them. However I suspect I live in a different set of circumstance than you.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea makes sense. Thanks for the info


Moonshinedave said:


> I think a lot like your wife when it comes to this. I've always felt: be friendly with your neighbors, but don't be friends with them. I wave and smile, and will even help them if I see they need it, but otherwise, I stay away from them. However I suspect I live in a different set of circumstance than you.


----------

